# Masteron



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

I have read several profiles of Masteron and have done so a good while ago but want to know what you guys have experienced with this med. I've heard it is good for aggression towards workout, hardening up etc and that there is studies that suggest it can be used as an anti-estrogen or to increase the potency of other steroids. I've heard all there is to know on paper but want to know what gains everyone has made with it and how much they vary and the thing I'm most interested in is does it give good strength gains for the small weight gains in your opinion? Cheers lads.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I had mine with some test and I was seriously horny all the time.

Lean dry gains.


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I had mine with some test and I was seriously horny all the time.
> 
> Lean dry gains.


What were your strength gains like for the amount of weight gained, I have to ask this as I want to get stronger without putting on too much weight.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ive used it by itself just recently as wanted to harden up with no bloat.

Used 500ish mg a week split into 2 250mg doses twice a week.

Did harden up nicely, strength went up a bit, bit more vascular (but im quite lean anyway) and few injuries i had didnt play up so much. Best of all no water retention in face woohoo.

No other sides really, cant say it effected libido.

Would only really recommend tho if you are quite lean else you wont notice much.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

masteron is certainly a good choice of drug for lean gain, wether cutting or bulking cycle and also for strength. Got the option of the proprionate ester or enanthate ester, im using is at the mo but this time have decided to run the enanthate ester, manages to get hormone solutions masteron enanthate that they are producing now which is 200mg/ml so not a need for as frequent jabs, im jabing 1ml of it twice a week which is working well.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Masteron is seriously underrated IMO, the enanthate ester would be my choice for shear easy of use.

It does have anti-esterogenic quialities. I remember switching from tren/prop/var to Masteron/prop/var and I dropped 5lbs in one week with no changes in diet.

It can also upgrade the effectiveness of test because it binds to SHBG like proviron.


----------



## BangKok (Aug 9, 2007)

Used it in most of my contest preparations.

Normally prefer an un-esterified version or a no-ester-mix-compound product (like Drostabiol) and inject it daily.

Easy to adjust the amounts depending on your body's reactions, low toxicity, indirectly acts as an anti-estrogen,... so perfect for pre-contest prep!

Since I don't like to do many injections in the last 3-4 days before a show, I'll then substitute it with Adroxx capsules (Androstanolone Methylate).

Normal dosage prior to the big shows: 200mg/day (un-esterifeid version)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ellis said:


> masteron is certainly a good choice of drug for lean gain, wether cutting or bulking cycle and also for strength. Got the option of the proprionate ester or enanthate ester, im using is at the mo but this time have decided to run the enanthate ester, manages to get hormone solutions masteron enanthate that they are producing now which is 200mg/ml so not a need for as frequent jabs, im jabing 1ml of it twice a week which is working well.


Ellis would you say that masteron is similar to primo, ive found results from primo injected once a week similar to that of masteron by itself?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

jwoo7, you could inject masteron enanthate once per week and still get results much loke any long ester injectable you could inject just once a week and still gets the results, its the debate however that twice weekly injections are more likely to keep levels more stable than once a week.

Masteron i wouldn't compare to primo as it is much stronger and androgenic, primo is a much milder drug, i would always choose materon over primo as i find it more effective and also considering the cost of primo and how many people beleive high doses of 600-800mg of primo is needed per week for good gains.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Its just that ive been thinking of running them both together next time for a mild course, but not really sure there was any point in combining primo and mast, will prob go for an eq\mast cycle instead.

What you reckon?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

Both Masteron/Primo or Masteron/Eq will work fine togther.

I would personally go with the option of eq over primo,i prefer eq to primo myself, i think eq is stonger mg/mg, is more androgenic and also cheaper in comparison.

Either the masteron proprionate or enanthate will work for you if you choose the proprionate i would go with injecting eod or mon, wed, fri pattern, ive had good results using this injection pattern with masteron.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

I've used the masteron (drostanolone propionate). I used it EOD with test prop and npp. Didn't have to use any anti-E and leaned up on the cycle.

I like the sound of the enanthate version. Will experiment soon...


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

i wouldn't think unless you are prone to estrogenic sides you would have any probs with npp, masteron and prop cycle


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

One problem I can see is the effects of shutdown on the HPTA in regards to the 19-nor compounds.

They are fcuking murder for me.

I wont be using any of those ever again.

Trying to recover from just a 5 week cycle of 200mg of tren is friggen terrible.

2 months down the road and over 5 weeks on PCT and my nuts are still trying to get smaller.

I am banging HCG still durng PCT to get them back to life.

In about two seconds I will just go back on some test to wait out the clearance of the tren as this is friggen rediculous.

Anyway, rant over I am upset about that actually.

Bet it showed some


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

What is Masteron like for aggression towards training in the gym?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

due to being androgenic yes masteron can increase aggression levels, how much will however depend on the person and dose used


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DHT is about 3-5 times more androgenic than testosterone and is necessary for libido.


----------



## BOZWELL (Jun 22, 2007)

I love mast ,Ive use it upto 700mg ew in prop form with low doses of test and found it VERY effective at keeping or even improving streanth when cutting made me granite hard to. was about 8%bf but looked lower and ver vascular.also used along side sust/npp at 350mg ew and helps greatly to keep water off and gave a nice boost in the gym and libido

btw 700mg ew I was very explosive strenth wise much like winny doe to me but with more aggression


----------



## Baldo (Sep 10, 2007)

For first time use of Masteron would it be beneficial to use it on its own? Everybody seems to stack it with test, but i am interested to see what it can do by itself.

I was thinking about running 100mg EOD for 6 weeks.

Also is PCT necessary with mast, and if so what is best?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Its just that ive been thinking of running them both together next time for a mild course, but not really sure there was any point in combining primo and mast, will prob go for an eq\mast cycle instead.
> 
> What you reckon?


EQ/masteron, my 2 faves, get great results on them, always use them in the run up to summer.

Cheers baldo for bringing this old thread up, missed it 1st time round.


----------



## Baldo (Sep 10, 2007)

What do u think of running it on its own mate? What PCT is necessary for Mast?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Baldo said:


> What do u think of running it on its own mate? What PCT is necessary for Mast?


Ive never ran it on its own mate.

I'll give you some info from a guy much more knowledgable than me.

Characteristics:

Masteron is hard to find these days, if at all, and that's quite a shame for many competing bodybuilders because in terms of achieving the best results while shedding body-fat, nothing really beats drostanolone. Drostanolone is structurally a 2-methylated form of the hormone dihydrotestosterone (DHT), which is formed when testosterone interacts with the 5-alpha-reductase enzyme. DHT is dreaded by many who fear androgenic side-effects such as increased acne and body hair, loss of hair and prostate hypertrophy. 5-alpha-reduction often mediates or speeds up such processes because DHT binds to the androgen receptor 3-4 times better than testosterone. That means androgenically speaking, no steroid is quite as powerful as DHT.

For those looking to reduce body-fat and water retention such a compound is literally a dream. Drostanolone, being 5-alpha reduced, cannot form estrogen upon interaction with the aromatase enzyme yet still shows a very high affinity for it. Because it takes up so much of the aromatase enzyme, yet is refrained from actually using it by its structural make-up, it reduces the amount of estrogen formed1 from other steroids as well because there are less aromatase enzymes to be used by those compounds to form estrogen with. This made stacking with slightly aromatizing compounds such as boldenone much more bearable as it eliminated even the slight aromatisation of such substances. So for bodybuilders the use of drostanolone is not only in limiting estrogens in question, but also eliminating possible estrogen formation from other steroids used during this time for increased anabolic or anti-catabolic activity. This because, especially for larger bodybuilders, drostanolone alone does not suffice to retain the maximum amount of weight.

The reduction of estrogenic capacity of course made drostanolone ill-suited for use as a mass-builder. In fact the gains on it were quite limited. Someone seeking to gain muscle mass rarely, if ever, resorted to a DHT compound. But coupled to its extreme androgenic qualities it lead to the perfect compound to retain strength and mass while shedding body-fat. The absence of estrogen refrained it from increasing water or salt retention, and there is evidence that the androgenic component may expedite the fat loss process2. The exact mechanims by which a rise in androgens stimulates fat loss is not known, but it is theorized that it may be due to catecholamine-induced (epinephrine, norepinephrine and dopamine) lipolysis, caused by the androgen increasing the number of beta-adrenergic receptors (the primary triggers for fat mobilization) on the membrane surface of fat cells. It is my understanding however that the noted decrease in body-fat is mainly due to a slight increase in lean mass and a stagnation of the body-fat, automatically resulting in a loss of body-fat in percentages, after recalibration.

This would also highly promote its use for power- and weightlifters as they compete in weight classes. Drostanolone can promote the increased strength while keeping body-fat the same or even lowering it. Allowing for an increased perfomance without the risk of being cast into a higher and more difficult weight class.

One possible use for drostanolone during the off-season, when gaining mass, may be DHT's affinity for the binding proteins of sex steroids : sex hormone binding globulin (SHBG) and albumin. Normally a large amount of testosterone cannot be used by the body in anabolic functions because it is mostly bound to these plasma proteins. When testosterone is administered along with a DHT-compound, the DHT will take up most of the protein and allow the testosterone to exert its massive anabolic effects, thereby increasing the possible gains, especially in lower doses. Of course, due to the limited availability of drostanolone and its high price, this is the type of situation one usually resorts to mesterolone (1-methyl-DHT as in proviron) for. Its cheaper and equally effective to serve this particular purpose (but notably weaker in other aspects, since like DHT its readily deactivated in muscle tissue by the 3-alpha-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase enzyme).

When discussing the side-effects, for once I'm going to go easy. This is because most people are well aware of the side-effects of DHT compounds and scared to death of them because androgenic side-effects caused by mass compounds like testosterone are largely attributed to the formation of DHT at the 5AR receptor enzyme. This may be a time to step back and look what sort of damage DHT can realistically do. An increase in acne is almost always noted, but if that doesn't seem to bother you with other steroids, then why with a short-acting androgen like drostanolone ? Hair loss seems to be the major concern, but if you've dealt with the use of steroids before or are educated to their effects you are aware that it merely speeds up a genetically pre-existing condition of male pattern hair loss (androgenetic alopecia). This condition only occurs in 30% of men and can easily be detected by examining the men on your mother's side of the family. Androgenetic alopecia is passed on through the X chromosome and thus in matri-linear fashion (mothers side). The rule of thumb being quite simple : if you have it, don't touch this compound, if you don't, then you don't have to worry. Yes, it really can be that simple.

That only leaves benign prostate hypertrophy (enlarged prostate) and the related conditions such as prostate cancer. Recent evidence shows that estrogen too is a mediator in the development of this condition, which would lead us to draw the conclusion that a purely androgenic compound, lest taken with a highly aromatizing substance, has considerably less risk for aggravating such a condition than DHT formed by testosterone. These last two paragraphs to show that perhaps the side-effects of DHT are largely exaggerated. But that doesn't mean they just went away because I said so, extreme caution needs to be exercised by individuals at risk for hair loss and prostate problems. But to add one last bit of perspective, keep in mind that this compound is injected and spread across the body evenly. When DHT is formed by testosterone, its formed in androgen specific tissues, meaning its mostly concentrated in scalp, skin and prostate, which isn't the case here.

Perhaps the most favorable effect of drostanolone is that it can increase muscle hardness and density in the athlete, giving him a more complete and finished look when he steps on stage. A lot of pure androgens have this effect. But with all of them you need an already rather low body-fat level for it to take full effect. A lot of people who had heard of this effect experimented with drostanolone and were sorely disappointed because they were too fat when they started.

Drostanolone is usually a propionate, which is a short-acting ester. That means frequent injections (every 24-48 hours) are needed for maximum effect. This can be quite a pain and cause abscesses due to the many injection marks at the same site, but this has positives too : Drostanolone propionate can be hid from detection in two weeks or less, making it safe for use up to that point without fear of being exposed at a drug test. Not that it would necessarily interrupt plans if it was, because eventhough chromatographic tests have been able to detect DHT compounds since 1997, they are rarely implemented in most sports. No doubt that gave it an edge over things like stanazolol for many athletes.

One major downside is that as time goes by the odds of finding Masteron are quite slim. It hasn't been made in quite a while and its safe to say that 90% of all you'd find out there are fakes. On some foreign markets there are some masteron analogs available, but even these are quite rare and very expensive on European and American domestic markets.

Stacking and Use:

Drostanolone is not a drug that requires the use of alternate drugs. People with a tendency for hypertension may want to take the necessary precautions, but drostanolone does not aromatize at any rate making the use of anti-estrogens irrelevant, both during a cycle to prevent side-effects as post-cycle to boost natural testosterone (E.g. Clomid). There is simply no need for alternate drugs and because its an esterified injectable there is no hazard to the liver worth mentioning either.

Best use is to inject 50-100 mg every day to every other day, depending on your degree of expertise in training and your size of course. Most beginners will be quite satisfied with either 50 mg every other day or 100 mg every 3 days. Mostly used in conjunction with other drugs as DHT is quite easily de-activated in the body (althouth drostanolone's 2-methyl group protects it somewhat from deactivation by stabilizing the 3-keto group).

Drostanolone is best stacked with something in the nature of boldenone (Equipoise) at 300 mg a week. The boldenone gives increased vascularity and the drostanolone adds muscle density while the stack as a whole preserves muscle mass. Although its rare that someone opts for a stack of two compounds with largely similar action, something can be said about stacking drostanolone with Stanazolol (Winstrol/stromba). The drostanolone doesn't stay active at the AR very much, often being drawn to SHBG, albumin, aromatase or 3bHSD, but still adds distinct hardness and boosts strength to some degree. Adding Winstrol, which has higher activity at the Androgen Receptor and some affinity for the progesterone receptor may form quite a synergistic stack. It would also be safe to throw in some nandrolone (Deca-Durabolin) at 200-300 mg per week.

One would almost never use drostanolone while trying to gain mass, except in order to block the aromatase enzyme, which forms estrogen. But a better option there is Proviron, an analog DHT-compound (mesterolone) which is basically only used for that purpose. Drostanolone is too expensive and too hard to come by to employ it for that reason.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Baldo (Sep 10, 2007)

Cheers mars, that was very helpful mate.

Is there anyone out there who has used mast on its own? If so what did you experience?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I used mine with some tren and test. I didnt use much but just enough to see what it did.

It cranked my libdo alot.


----------



## Baldo (Sep 10, 2007)

what pct is needed with mast?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Baldo said:


> what pct is needed with mast?


I think hackskii is the man to answer that one, but as far as i know i don't think it's needed, as hpta function is not decreased, well to any extent that would warrant doing pct.

But don't take that as read cause i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

i would run a standart pct regardless


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> i would run a standart pct regardless


See your point jimmy, but if i didn't have to put those girlie drugs in my body i wouldn't.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

mars1960 said:


> See your point jimmy, but if i didn't have to put those girlie drugs in my body i wouldn't.


Thing is Masteron is an AAS and WILL shut you down, therefore i think it's pretty important you do carry out PCT...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, you will need to run a PCT with mast, not proviron but mast yes.

I personally would not run it on its own.

It compliments tren too.

I would run low dose tren and mast and some test in there.

But tren is pretty supressive.

Even though a steroid does not aromatise, this does not mean that the HPTA is not negativly influenced.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Yah, you will need to run a PCT with mast, not proviron but mast yes.
> 
> I personally would not run it on its own.
> 
> ...


Nice one, cheers hackskii.

Knowledge, love it, chewing gum for the mind.


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

has anyone who suffers with mpb used masteron?

and if so how much did you use & how bad was it on hairloss?


----------

